# Parking near Lunar House,Croydon



## jiji bakari (Feb 16, 2015)

Could you advise on Parking near Lunar House,Croydon please.

My appointment is on a saturday at 10.00.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## mconst1 (Jun 24, 2015)

As someone who lives next door to Lunar house almost, I can tell you that there is an NCR parking garage directly opposite the building across the road.

If you are arriving on Saturday before 10am you should beat the shopping rush and shouldn't have a problem getting a space, it's a pretty big garage.


----------



## jiji bakari (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you very much


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

This will give you all the parking in the area.

Find Parking, Car Parks, Street Parking, Private Garages - Book Parking - Parkopedia

However, as said above, there is a parking garage directly across the street. You'll have to cross in the subway pedestrian walkway.


----------

